
Ask HN: Drone spying in our backyard [video]. Options? - vasusen
Last night I woke up to see that the surveillance camera had caught a drone that was hovering outside our backyard sliding door at 4am! What options do I have to stop this? I would appreciate any help. Thanks!<p>Video footage: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;bGiBTd4b0ck
======
danielvf
That’s creepy! I’d be very concerned. Have you showed your local police? They
may have had other reports as well.

------
gvb
Hang some nets in your back yard.

